# Best anime series?



## gutsssy (Jul 18, 2017)

I've been getting back into it lately and I wanted to know what y'alls all-time favorites are
I know everyone has different preferences, but I'm always open to any recs. I'll be more likely to watch if you tell me why you like it


----------



## gutsssy (Jul 18, 2017)

I realize this should go in entertainment now , don't know how to move it. Oops


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2017)

>Watched 500 series
>How the fuck do I even

Hmm... I can't just pick one. >_<

So here's my top 5:
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Log Horizon
No Game No Life
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei
CLANNAD

Keep in mind that these choices are incredibly hard.


----------



## gutsssy (Jul 18, 2017)

ty for responding!
i've especially heard lots of good things about FMA:B and CLANNAD, but I was recently given the CLANNAD VN so i imagine it might be better to just play that first, in my case


----------



## Sharg (Jul 19, 2017)

I am not much of an anime pro, but my favorite series are Hellsing, Trigun and Cromartie High School. Cro High is really hilarious and has an offbeat humor that I haven't found in other media...


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 19, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop is my old-time favorite. It's just timeless and perfect in every way, from all the technical aspects (animation is amazing for a late-90s TV show, both JPN and USA dubs are great, and soundtrack by The Seatbelts is legendary), to the message it conveys.  A must watch for every self-respecting anime fan.

Samurai Champloo, to a lesser degree. From the same crew, but the main selling point is the soundtrack - it's the series where music mostly overshadows everything else (despite everything else still being great). Basically, its OST consists of entries by several veterans of hip-hop community, including now-legendary chillhop pioneer Nujabes. 

Hunter x Hunter - on a surface, a typical shonen Naruto-like series (though it's often argued that Naruto stole a lot from HxH, just like Bleach stole a lote from Yu Yu Hakusho), but looking more closely, a very complex series with tons of unexpected plot twists, fleshed out characters, political intrugues and dark undertones. And unlike similar "shonen deconstruction" titles, it never feels like it's trying too hard to be edgy and surprising, like in worst moments of Attack on Titan or Sword Art Online - everything is always realistic, well-paced and logicaly structured, and there isn't a moment that feels out of place for the sake of drama. It's often said that "HxH ruins shonen genre", in a sense that if you watched it, you'll quickly notice all the flaws in other shonen titles and wouldn't want to watch them anymore 

Hajime no Ippo is a polar opposite to HxH. Extremely formulatic boxing anime with some nasty stereotypes and cliches of the 90s anime, yet there are many likeable characters, dramatic and rewarding moments, and it just feels great to watch the thing. It's also the ultimate "motivate yourself" anime, really - it does an amazing job at showing the progress of the main character, from defenseless dweeb to a fearless boxing champion, and its central theme is overcoming seemingly impossible challenges, not by aimless hard work (like in many other similar titles), but by actually eliminating the flaws and finding new ways to improve (which is how it works in real life).


----------



## artisticKitsune (Jul 19, 2017)

Mob Psycho 100 (You should really read the manga, but the anime is good too. Basically its about a kid with psychic powers, he's definitely a very interesting protagonist) 
New Game (Really cute, basically cute anime girls that work as game designers and programmers)


----------



## pandasayori (Jul 19, 2017)

I've heard a lot of good things about Boku no Hero Academia, but I have yet to watch it. A few that I can quickly recommend are:

Samurai Champloo
Mob Psycho 100
Kuragehime
Polar Bear Cafe (it's somewhat long but pleasant when you want something chill to watch)
Perfect Blue 
Millennium Actress (legit would recommend anything by Kon Satoshi)


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm saddened by the lack of Code Geass.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 19, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> I'm saddened by the lack of Code Geass.


It started well, but common consensus is that over time CG went completely bonkers with its plot, especially in terms of forced drama.


----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2017)

Mine is an early one:

Kimba, The White Lion!


----------



## Royn (Jul 20, 2017)

The Last Exile.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 7, 2017)

Ghost in the shell stand alone complex 
Ghost in the shell arise 
Cowboy bebop 
Serial experiments lain 
Technolise 

Could list more but that would involve emptying out a cupboard and making a mess


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 8, 2017)

Ouran highschool host club.
It's a romantic comedy.
It's actually the only romance comedy I've ever enjoyed. Just watch it! OwO


----------



## Denji (Sep 8, 2017)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure; buff, chiseled men. Top tier memes, some of the best intros and endings in the anime I've seen. More memes. It's good, watch it.
Assassination Classroom was a rollercoaster, definetely recommend!
Chuunibyou Demo Koi Ga Shitai is a slice of life romantic comedy which I found fun, in short it's pretty much about a boy meeting a girl who believes she has ''super powers''.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 23, 2017)

One Series I most liked was Bleach. It had a cast of verry interesting and sympatric charakters, a quite exciting setting and one of the best Osts I heard in an Anime sofar. And I also realy liked Ichigos dry sarcasm.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's a few good ones

Death note
Inuyasha 
Best student council
Fooly cooly
Full metal alchemist

In my opinion there really isn't a lot of good animes, most are about love, vampires, and some are plain out horribly animated.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Here's a few good ones
> 
> Death note
> Inuyasha
> ...


Hehehe.

If you want any recommendations for good series I can give some suggestions if you want.


----------



## aceskywalker (Dec 24, 2017)

Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo (or Konosuba for short) - the fantasy genre in anime leans to take itself seriously. This show says "nah, f*** that". Hilarious shenanigans from the characters that make up a dysfunctional group of (mis)adventurers.

Girls und Panzer - one of the best of the "cute girls doing cute things" genre, except the cute things are WW2 tank fights.

Initial D - visuals are dated, but its still good. Got me into Eurobeat and performance driving.


----------



## Kebechet (Dec 26, 2017)

Why has no one mentioned Natsume Yuujinchou or Elegant Yokai apartment?! D: 

The first is a somewhat melancholy, but fun/gentle slice of life anime featuring a guy in school who can see yokai, and the fallout and shenanigans that happens as a result. The second is about a guy whose dorm burnt down before he was able to attend school, and he has to find a new place to live... except the place he finds to live is completely haunted. Shenanigans and lots of self-growth ensue. 

But really there's a lot of different categories of anime. I don't know what kind of genre you're looking for, but those two are fun and easy to watch.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

My all time favorite is between two animes. One has four episodes, and one has twenty three or twenty four. 


Spoiler: Gore


----------



## Vincent_Perri (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm just happy that Inuyasha got a mention... both the manga and the anime were great


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jan 2, 2018)

Digimon especially Digimon Tamers and Frontier, I remember the days sitting my butt on the ground watching Jetix and there Digimon marathons back in the day.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 3, 2018)

Shokugeki no Souma
Trigun
Black Lagoon
Jormungand
Hellsing Ultimate OVA
Cowboy Bebop
Your lie in April
Dog Days
No particular order. And the list goes by...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 3, 2018)

Since everyone is naming the more popular ones or ones that I would list...

Mazinger Z

Devilman
Honey Pop
Tenchi Muyo!
Mobile Suit Gundam
Shangri-La
The Devil is a Part Timer


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 8, 2018)

Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad

This is my absolute favorite anime ever.



SpidertheKitsune said:


> Digimon especially Digimon Tamers and Frontier, I remember the days sitting my butt on the ground watching Jetix and there Digimon marathons back in the day.



I loved how in Frontier (I saw this one first) where they had the kids transform, and fight as Digimon, that was pretty cool. Tamers started off as another Digimon series, but later was cool to see the bonding (and even fusion of) Tamer and Digimon towards the end.

I wish they made more Digimon anime like those two.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 8, 2018)

Hunter X Hunter. Though it's chronological and it's easy to get lost if you don't watch it in order. Interesting world lore. The series is based around survival, competition, and action.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 14, 2018)

Gun X Sword. It's a mecha show that starts a bit repetitive, but goes into a deep plot that's pretty satisfying.
Yami No Matsuie. This one's a supernatural show about shinigami. It's a string of three stories about the same characters cut into episodes.
Akame Ga Kill. An assassin group fights against a corrupt Empire. It's characterizations are pretty strong and it's a bit dark.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn. This one's a bit tough, as the first 20 eps start as a comedy that's a bit repetitive and seems to introduce characters that have no point. After the 20 mark, though, it all starts to come together. Things get real and it becomes super addicting.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

Hellsing Ultimate/Vampire D Hunter/Bleach/Vampire Knight/Soul Eater/Castelvania/The Original Yugioh /Soul Eater/Black Butler/JoJo's Bizarre Adventures/Kill la Kill/Kill Akame Kill/Parasite Parasite/Sailor Moon/Sailor Crystal Moon/Blood Brothers/Tokoyo Ghoul.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

̶H̶i̶g̶h̶ ̶S̶c̶h̶o̶o̶l̶ ̶d̶x̶d̶/Dragon Maid/GATE/Gabriel dropout/No game no life/ ̶H̶i̶m̶e̶g̶o̶t̶o̶


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 7, 2018)

gutsssy said:


> I've been getting back into it lately and I wanted to know what y'alls all-time favorites are
> I know everyone has different preferences, but I'm always open to any recs. I'll be more likely to watch if you tell me why you like it



If I had to pick my Favorites would be...

Spice and Wolf
Toradora
Cowboy Bebop

My Hero Academia (Boku no hero Academia)

Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid

Konosuba
Sweetness & lightning

Hellsing (Ultimate)
I would recommend these as well. Some are romance based and/or comedic  whiles others  are action and combat oriented. Overall I thought these has some of the most memorable scenes to me while I was growing up. Some of these are newer but I saw them as gems that could rival the series of my youth.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 8, 2018)

I'll add Paranoia Agent to my list. It's like Twin Peaks, only without all the shoddy romance .u.


----------



## Fyrekracker (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm really happy to see Hellsing Ultimate getting so much love! It's my favorite anime of all time, paws down. Trinity Blood also holds a special place in my heart, but the animation gets kind of wonky-looking at times.


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 1, 2018)

Here's my list:

Revolutionary Girl Utena
Ge Ge Ge no Kitarou 2018

Kemono Friends
Re: Zero 

Digimon Season 2

Crayon Shin-Chan (Don't watch the dub if you want the show's proper context. The dub is hilarious, but it's literally Ghost Stories-tier and the original 
Japanese version is actually really sweet and heartwarming)
Madoka Magica. This one is my all-time favorite


----------



## Mach (Jul 1, 2018)

These are some top contenders for me.
-Cowboy Bebop
-Fullmetal Alchemist and Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
-Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex
-Ghost In The Shell: Arise
-Cyborg 009 (The 2000 series)
-Black Lagoon
-Jormungand
-Planetes (This is one gets overlooked a lot, but before the Expanse, there was Planetes.)
-Kaiba (Nobody has heard of this in the United States, but I sing this series's praises because if you are looking for the most heartwarming, heartbreaking anime you will ever see, this is it.) tvtropes.org: Kaiba


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 11, 2018)

If we go by "widely recognized masterpieces", the list is clear:

Cowboy Bebop (known far beyond the anime fandom)

Legend of the Galactic Heroes (the original is a classic, the remake is a successful translation into modern standards tho)

Paranoia Agent (more on the obscure side, but hey, Satoshi fucking Kon)

Monster (another one not as many have heard of, but it's absolute gold as expected from a faithful Naoki Urasawa adaptation)


----------



## SwirlyLion (Jul 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Mine is an early one:
> 
> Kimba, The White Lion!



OOOOOOHHHH i LOOVE KIMBA!! This version is the best too <3


----------



## SwirlyLion (Jul 18, 2018)

All of my favs are:
Kimba the white lion
Astro boy
Dr. BlackJack
Cowboy Bebop
Ashita no Joe
CatSoup (its a cute movie, I recommend!)
Devilman


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2018)

SwirlyLion said:


> OOOOOOHHHH i LOOVE KIMBA!! This version is the best too <3



It is a really amazing show! Astroboy is fun, too, and the b&w 8th Man Series is also quite good! I'd like to look into what else exists, from the 60s/70s era. I note some on your list by this guy, who I've really enjoyed:

Osamu Tezuka - Wikipedia

I read his series of graphic novels/manga on the Life of The Buddha, and those were amazing. At turns sad, funny, violent, but never mushy and sentimental; that work certainly left a lasting impression.


----------



## SwirlyLion (Jul 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> It is a really amazing show! Astroboy is fun, too, and the b&w 8th Man Series is also quite good! I'd like to look into what else exists, from the 60s/70s era. I note some on your list by this guy, who I've really enjoyed:
> 
> Osamu Tezuka - Wikipedia
> 
> I read his series of graphic novels/manga on the Life of The Buddha, and those were amazing. At turns sad, funny, violent, but never mushy and sentimental; that work certainly left a lasting impression.


Yeah! Osamu Tezuka is the best. I really do recommend Ashita no Joe though, it really has a special place in my heart. The manga is excellent and I loooove the main character.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

I’m a big fan of the Miazaki films like Kiki’s delivery service, Spirited Away, and Castle in the Sky. I know they aren’t really a series, but they are a beatiful anime creation none they less, and I recommend them for everyone.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

Lucky Star.... what else


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jul 19, 2018)

Best anime is kind of hard to define for me, so... I'm just going to list anime I find entertaining:


Banana Fish
Phantom in the Twilight
Dame Prince 
Hisone and Masotan
Overlord
Gun Gale Online (Sword Art Online series)
Thunderbolt Fantasy (okay, not exactly anime but it's a Taiwan puppet show with cool martial arts!)
Pop Team Epic
My Hero Academia
Persona 5
Yokai Ningen Bem
Revolutionary Girl Utena
Hell Girl
Go! Princess Precure (Precure series, the rest kind of fall short for me...)
Cyborg 009
Record of Lodoss War
Card Captor Sakura
Yuki Yuna is a Hero
Madoka Magica
Comic Girls (I can so relate to the heroine/main girl of this show...)

And a whole bunch whose titles I forgot or can't recall because it's in Japanese....


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

Dragonball z


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2018)

Might as well toss in some of mine:
-Hyper Police
-Dragon Ball/Z/etc.
-Ghost in the Shell: Stand-Alone Complex
-Outlaw Star
-Bubblegum Crisis
-Dominion Tank Police/New Dominion Tank Police 
-Excel Saga
-Desert Punk
-The Vision of Escaflowne


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 12, 2018)

@Daithi Aaron Radcliff this is the anime thread I was telling you about.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 13, 2018)

Hellsing Ultimate
Outbreak company
Ixion saga DT
Konosuba
Maburaho
Berserk
DBZ
Jing the Bandit King
The getbackers
Lupin the 3rd
Baki The Grappler
Soul eater
Don't kiss me kiss him
Comic party Revolution
Viewtiful Joe
GTO
Kenichi history's Mightiest Disciple
Ippo the mixed fighter
N daikon Brothers


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Sep 18, 2018)

Neon Genesis Evangelion, but running close behind would be:

Mushi-shi
Haibane Renmei
Serial Experiments Lain
Inuyasha
Texhnolyze


----------



## Fiorabeast (Sep 18, 2018)

DecentBadger said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> Revolutionary Girl Utena
> Ge Ge Ge no Kitarou 2018
> ...



Gegege no Kitaro is my childhood, and the new version is really good and I love it!
But... Crayon-shin chan is sweet and heartwarming?! Did the current episodes change or something the last time I watched that?! (I mean, I remember Shin-chan being a typical embarrassment and annoying kid to his mom and dad when I watched the show as a kid!). I thought Chibi Maruko-chan was a bit more heartwarming and sweet, imo.


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 18, 2018)

Princess Tutu- Don't let the name fool you, it is incredibly darke, detailed, wacky, and just beautiful. The best way to describe it is a Story within a Story. 

Kaleido Star- a Circus anime about a Japanese girl who goes to the US to become a circus performer. Incredibly silly and the animation is wonderful. 

Hare+Guu- If you liked Pop Team Epic, you'll probably like this. It is far too random for me to even think of a way to summarise it. 

Rozen Maiden- These magic dolls who have to fight to the death, and the humans who brought them to life. (The animation is great but being totally honest I mainly watched it for the soundtrack, the OST is AMAZING) 

Your Lie In April- If you want a good cry, by all means. Currently on Netflix.

Black Blood Brothers- Vampire anime. I never got to finish it but it's on my list.


----------



## Yvvki (Sep 18, 2018)

Mermaid forest.
Inuyasha/Inuyasha final act, if only for the music.
Mushishi.
Kino's Jurney.
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.
Erased.
Parasyte.
Gangsta. Yes the name is dumb but it's good.
The Ancient Magus Bride. This one's my fav right now.
My Hero Academia.
Mononoke ( not princess mononoke )
Sound of the sky.
Steins Gate.
Ore Monogatari.
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.
Drifters.
Fruits Basket.

I know I have more but it's in the back of my mind.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm going to exclude movies because if I don't this list will be much, much longer.

My Hero Academia!
Overlord
Inuyasha
One Punch Man
Full Metal Alchemist (all of it)
Avatar the Last Airbender (it's an anime and I stand by it)
Yu Yu Hakusho
Stein's;Gate
Death Note
Blue Exorcist
Noragami
Wolf's Rain
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Gurren Lagann
Black Lagoon
Big O
Black Butler
Hellsing (Ultimate but abridged is best)
The Ancient Magus' Bride
Now and Then, Here and There
Tiger and Bunny
Birdy the Mighty
Berserk (original......)
Spice & Wolf
Tokyo Ghoul
Mob Psycho 100
Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid

I'm sure there are a few more but I'll stop here. -.o


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 3, 2018)

Here are some of my favorites, some might be old as dirt but I love them

-Berserk 1997 (Try watching the bloopers, the VAs had a lot of fun dubbing this show)
-Log_Horizon 
-Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
-Mushishi
-Tenchi Muyo!
-Yu Yu Hakusho 
-Ghost Sweeper Mikami
-Digimon Tamers 
-Hell Girl
-Paranoia Agent
-Moomin (I know it's form Sweden but it's animated in Japan)
-Gurren Laggan
-Cory in the house


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 12, 2018)

>cory in the house

i see what ya did there.

for me it's boku no hero, cells at work, and grand blue for current anime. i'm gonna watch the rest of gridman when i get back home.


----------



## Tattorack (Dec 15, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop, very a very long shot.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Tattorack said:


> Cowboy Bebop, very a very long shot.



Bet you're exited for the Netflix live action version  ;^)


----------



## Tattorack (Dec 19, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Bet you're exited for the Netflix live action version  ;^)


Not really. I'm actually very worried. 
Cowboy Bebop doesn't need a live action series. Nothing about it would be better in live action that it already is, so I'm afraid it's going to be half arsed and ruined.


----------

